# Pen sketch?



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

We are currently looking at sperm donors through the London sperm bank. It says that some donors have pen sketches available. Does anyone know how you get them and whether it costs? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Doodles,

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/donor-conception-at-fertility-clinics-uk-law

You can have the details of your donor including a pen sketch with no cost. The information is held by the clinic and the HFEA. More information here


> *Information about donors*
> *Donor-conceived people whose details are on the Register can also ask for any non-identifying information held about their donor. This usually includes the donor's physical appearance, height, weight, hair colour, eye colour and occupation. It may also include any statement the donor has written describing him or herself (a pen sketch) or a note the donor has written for any children conceived (a goodwill message). Donor-conceived people over the age of 16 have a right to request this information, but in practice the HFEA will also provide it to their parents before they are 16, if requested.*


I would contact the London Sperm Bank to discuss all of this in more detail and they will answer any questions you may have.

There is also information from the HFEA.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/76.html

Best,
Daisy xxx

/links


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Just FYI cryos Denmark and xytex USA sperm banks have larger numbers of donuts and tend to offer more information including photos recordings and pen sketches.


----------

